# Finally !!!!!



## sniper13 (Nov 29, 2004)

sitting off powerline in west Jackson Co. this morning watching a creek bottom. I could see a little of the right of way through the brush. I turned and glassed what I could, and there were 5 does crossing. something spooked them, they flagged and were gone. Had I been siting where I ususally do, they would have been "skillet" shots.
So I moved to where I normally sit, and about 30 min. later, I got a nice tender 4pt. He's not the one i'm after, but I haven't got anything this year and the freezer was getting low.
before anyone says I should have let him walk, my policy is to harvest the first legal deer I see to eat, and then I get selective. If I can get the one i'm after, he will MORE than meet the requirements for my 2nd tag.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Congrats*

on your buck.  Don't blame you a bit, season is getting into the final stretch for some of us North GA hunters.  Hope you get the big one next time in the woods.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 29, 2004)

*Good job*

You got some meat in the freezer...don't blame you a'tall for taking him.  I've passed before and at the end of the season I'm like...you idiot, you should have shot.  Don't tend to let too many pass anymore!  I'm like you...make sure I have one in the freezer and be selective on the next.  Again...congratulations!


----------



## Kodiakman (Nov 29, 2004)

I too agree with all of the above.  I believe true hunting is for the meat anyways and being able to enjoy the sights and sounds.  Congrats on the buck.


----------



## ryano (Nov 30, 2004)

thats what its all about man........congrats on that buck and good luck in finding that other one......your advice of "my policy is to harvest the first legal deer I see to eat, and then I get selective." is great advice and something I have not followed this year and my freezer is empty still.....time is winding down so Im gonna taking that advice if given the opportunity again   

just think, hes gonna be better tastin than a wall hanger anyway


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats Sniper, it was getting late for an empty freezer.

Jim


----------



## willhunt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Did the same thing...*

...with a twist.  The nice fat doe I shot Friday before last turned into a buck with the horns broken off right at the hairline!!  I might get beat up a little bit for not being sure of my target, but there was no antler visible, it was a doe day and it was a mature animal so I put it in the freezer.

I did tag it as a buck and if I'd scoped out it's head (which I didn't) I might have seen the little stub sticking up.  I had a good shot and took it, never looked closely at the head after determining it was a "shooter".

A biologist at the processor's aged it at 2.5 but he'll eat good.  I learned the hard way, years ago, to take the first legal deer you see if you plan on eating venison the rest of the year.

Good huntin'

wh


----------

